# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Ολοκληρωμένο πλακέτας παραθύρου οδηγού Toyota Starlet EP91

## pcamen

Χαιρετώ το πολύ ωραίο και ενδιαφέρον φόρουμ σας!
Σας διαβάζω πολύ καιρό αλλα τώρα γράφτηκα.

Στο θέμα μας τώρα. Δεν δουλεύει το δεξί παράθυρο στο Starlet.

Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο βρήκα ότι η πλακέτα του παραθύρου(στη μεριά του οδηγού) έχει ένα ρελέ.
Διπλό.

Όταν πατάω το διακόπτη του αριστερού παραθύρου (οδηγού) το ρελέ παίρνει τάση στην είσοδό του (το έλεγξα με το πολύμετρο) και ανοίγει και κλείνει κανονικά, όλα κομπλέ, οπότε και το παράθυρο λειτουργεί κανονικά.

*Όταν πατάω το διακόπτη του δεξιού παραθύρου (συνοδηγού) το ρελέ ΔΕΝ παίρνει τάση στην είσοδό του* και δεν αντιδρά καθόλου. Οπότε και το δεξί παράθυρο δεν κουνιέται.

Έβγαλα το ρελέ και το τέσταρα και δουλεύουν κανονικά οι έξοδοι του, όπως προβλέπεται.
Έλεγξα και όλα τα εξαρτήματα (διακόπτες, αντιστάσεις, πυκνωτές) της πλακέτας (τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς μόνο χωρητικότητα, δεν έχω ESR Meter) και είναι οκ.

Ένα εξάρτημα όμως δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω, ένα ολοκληρωμένο.
Οπότε κατέληξα ότι φταίει το ολοκληρωμένο.
Το βλέπετε στη φωτογραφία (από πάνω προς τα κάτω βλέπετε: διακόπτη(άσπρο), αντίσταση, ολοκληρωμένο (μαύρο)), μήπως ξέρετε ποιο είναι;
Γράφει πάνω του '053-1 Y781', έχει 12 pins. Δεν βρήκα τίποτα όμως γι αυτό.
Σας ευχαριστώ.

IMG_20180917_121030.jpg

----------


## chipakos-original

Ανετα θα μπορούσε το πρόβλημά σου να βρίσκεται στον διακόπτη του οδηγού. Να ξέρεις ότι οι διακόπτες των παραθύρων κάνουν εσωτερικά πολύπλεξη μεταξύ τους  έτσι ώστε να μην δημιουργηθεί κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα και γίνει ζημιά. Λόγω λοιπόν παλαιότητος του μοντέλου του αυτοκινήτου θα σου πρότεινα να βγάλεις τον διακόπτη και αν υπάρχει button απενεργοποίησης του δεξιού τζαμιού και να δεις αν λειτουργεί σωστά ο διακόπτης και το button εσωτερικά και μετά να αναζητήσεις την βλάβη σε κάτι άλλο το οποίο μπορεί και να μην το βρεις ποτέ.

----------


## pcamen

Να σου πω τι έκανα.
Έβγαλα και τους δύο διακόπτες και στη θέση του χαλασμένου (του συνοδηγού, λευκός στη φωτογραφία) έβαλα τον καλό (του οδηγού, άσπρος-μωβ στη φωτογραφία) και τον χαλασμένο τον άφησα εκτός πλακέτας.
Αλλά δεν δούλεψε.
Χρειάζεται να είναι και οι δύο διακόπτες πάνω για να δουλέψει το παράθυρο;




> θα σου πρότεινα να βγάλεις τον διακόπτη και αν υπάρχει button απενεργοποίησης του δεξιού τζαμιού


Ποιον από τους δυο διακόπτες να βγάλω, αυτόν του παραθύρου που δεν δουλεύει; (του δεξιού παραθύρου)

Button απενεργοποίησης υπάρχει, αλλά νομίζω ότι απενεργοποιεί και τα δύο τζάμια...δεν ξέρω, αυτός είναι ο διακόπτης.

----------


## johnnyb

Αυτο που αναφερει ο Δημητρης το εχω δει σε renault. Οι διακόπτες κάνουν εσωτερικά πολύπλεξη και ο διακοπτης παραθυρου  του συνοδηγου (στην πορτα του συνοδηγου) ενω δουλευε φαινομενικά σωστά ( ανοιγοκλεινε το παραθυρο) ,  απομονωνε  μονιμα τον διακοπτη   παραθυρου  του συνοδηγου  στην πλακετα του οδηγου.

----------

chipakos-original (18-09-18)

----------


## chipakos-original

Ακριβώς αυτό εννοούσα που λέει κι ο johnnyb ....πρέπει να είναι και οι δύο διακόπτες 100% λειτουργικοί για να λειτουργήσει το παράθυρο του συνοδηγού. Αν έχει ελάττωμα ο διακόπτης του οδηγού δηλαδή ο κεντρικός δεν θα δίνει τάση στις επαφές στον διακόπτη του συνοδηγού οπότε δεν πρόκειται με την καμία να δουλέψει το παράθυρο.Γι αυτό είπα ξεμονάχιασε έναν έναν τους διακόπτες και μέτρα με πολύμετρο την σωστή τους λειτουργία και μετά ασχολείσαι με οτιδήποτε άλλο.Πες μου χρονολογία του αυτοκινήτου και αν μπορείς πές μου και το μοντέλο του κινητήρα και τα κυβικά. Ισως να βρω σχηματικό των διακοπτών.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Να σου πω τι έκανα.
> Έβγαλα και τους δύο διακόπτες και στη θέση του χαλασμένου (του συνοδηγού, λευκός στη φωτογραφία) έβαλα τον καλό (του οδηγού, άσπρος-μωβ στη φωτογραφία) και τον χαλασμένο τον άφησα εκτός πλακέτας.
> Αλλά δεν δούλεψε.
> Χρειάζεται να είναι και οι δύο διακόπτες πάνω για να δουλέψει το παράθυρο;
> 
> 
> Ποιον από τους δυο διακόπτες να βγάλω, αυτόν του παραθύρου που δεν δουλεύει; (του δεξιού παραθύρου)
> 
> Button απενεργοποίησης υπάρχει, αλλά νομίζω ότι απενεργοποιεί και τα δύο τζάμια...δεν ξέρω, αυτός είναι ο διακόπτης.


Αυτό που γράφει χ επάνω του . Ας είναι και για τα δύο παράθυρα  μπορεί να έχει βλάβη η πλευρά του διακόπτη που αφορά το τζάμι του συνοδηγού.Γενικά οι βλάβες έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες να βρίσκονται σε 1ον) διακόπτη, 2ον) σε καλωδίωση και 3ον) στα ηλεκτρονικά .

----------


## pcamen

Η ακριβής περιγραφή του αυτοκινήτου είναι: 11/1997 TOYOTA STARLET (EP91L-AGMNKW) EUR LHD 4EFE MTM 5F 3D
1300 και κάτι κυβικά.




> Αυτό που γράφει χ επάνω του .


*Άρα αφαιρώ το διακόπτη απενεργοποίησης των τζαμιών* και αφήνω του άλλους δύο (που είναι για ανεβοκατέβασμα αριστερού και δεξιού παραθύρου) πάνω στην πλακέτα.
Σωστά;
diakopths-parathiron-8-pin-toytota-yaris-1998-2006-xp10-84820-10100.jpg

----------


## p270

σχεδον ίδιο διακόπτη έχει το almera n15 του πάτερα μου και ειχε το ίδιο θέμα με το δικό σου, το προβλημα ήταν στο διακόπτη στην πλευρά του οδηγού και ήταν απλό ειχε πιάσει μάκα θέλει άνοιγμα ο μικροδιακοπτης θέλει προσοχή όμως έχει και ενα σιδερένιο μπιλακι μεσα μην το χάσεις

----------


## chipakos-original

> Η ακριβής περιγραφή του αυτοκινήτου είναι: 11/1997 TOYOTA STARLET (EP91L-AGMNKW) EUR LHD 4EFE MTM 5F 3D
> 1300 και κάτι κυβικά.
> 
> 
> *Άρα αφαιρώ το διακόπτη απενεργοποίησης των τζαμιών* και αφήνω του άλλους δύο (που είναι για ανεβοκατέβασμα αριστερού και δεξιού παραθύρου) πάνω στην πλακέτα.
> Σωστά;
> diakopths-parathiron-8-pin-toytota-yaris-1998-2006-xp10-84820-10100.jpg


Τον αφαιρείς για να τον ελέγξεις και αφού δεις ότι οι επαφές του λειτουργούν τον βάζεις πάλι στη θέση του. Χωρίς αυτόν δεν λειτουργεί κανένα παράθυρο.

----------


## pcamen

Πάντως οι διακόπτες ανεβο-κατεβάσματος των παραθύρων λειτουργούν μια χαρά.
Τους έχω ελέγξει και εκτός κυκλώματος.

Αύριο θα ελέγξω και τον διακόπτη απενεργοποίησης των παραθύρων, αλλά μάλλον καλός είναι αφού αν δεν ήταν θα είχανε πρόβλημα και τα δυο παράθυρα (απ' ότι κατάλαβα).

----------


## toni31

Να πω και εγώ την χαζαμάρα  μου, ασφάλεια έχει αριστερό δεξί μαζί ή ξεχωριστές?

----------


## pcamen

Μάλλον μία πρέπει να έχει και για τα δυο παράθυρα. Και λέω μάλλον επειδή δεν ξέρω ποια είναι για τα παράθυρα.

Λοιπόν παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους...τη βρήκα τη 'βλάβη', όλα οκ.
Άμα σας την πω όμως θα με βαράτε...




Ήταν ο διακόπτης...απενεργοποίησης των παραθύρων(το μόνο εξάρτημα με το οποίο δεν είχα ασχοληθεί...δεν ήξερα καν τι κάνει και νόμιζα ότι δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τα παράθυρα)...απλά έπρεπε να τον πατήσω.. :Embarassed: 

Βασικά έβγαλα ξανά την πλακέτα, δοκίμασα με το πολύμετρο αυτό το διακόπτη τον ανοιγόκλεισα κάνα δυο φορές και ξανάβαλα την πλακέτα στη θέση της. Και δούλεψε!!! :Thumbup:

----------

johnnyb (19-09-18), mikemtb73 (19-09-18)

----------


## johnnyb

> Μάλλον μία πρέπει να έχει και για τα δυο παράθυρα. Και λέω μάλλον επειδή δεν ξέρω ποια είναι για τα παράθυρα.
> 
> Λοιπόν παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους...τη βρήκα τη 'βλάβη', όλα οκ.
> Άμα σας την πω όμως θα με βαράτε...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ήταν ο διακόπτης...απενεργοποίησης των παραθύρων(το μόνο εξάρτημα με το οποίο δεν είχα ασχοληθεί...δεν ήξερα καν τι κάνει και νόμιζα ότι δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τα παράθυρα)...απλά έπρεπε να τον πατήσω..
> ...



Δε νομιζω να εισαι ο μονος . Την εχω πατησει και εγω ετσι νυχτιατικα αγγιζοντας το διακοπτακι απενεργοποιησης καταλαθος και με ανοιχτο το παραθυρο να ψαχνομαι πως θα το κλεισω , ευτυχως το βρηκα πριν ξεκινησω να λυνω πορτες κλπ

----------


## chipakos-original

> Μάλλον μία πρέπει να έχει και για τα δυο παράθυρα. Και λέω μάλλον επειδή δεν ξέρω ποια είναι για τα παράθυρα.
> 
> Λοιπόν παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους...τη βρήκα τη 'βλάβη', όλα οκ.
> Άμα σας την πω όμως θα με βαράτε...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ήταν ο διακόπτης...απενεργοποίησης των παραθύρων(το μόνο εξάρτημα με το οποίο δεν είχα ασχοληθεί...δεν ήξερα καν τι κάνει και νόμιζα ότι δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τα παράθυρα)...απλά έπρεπε να τον πατήσω..
> ...


Γιατί βρε να σε βαράμε αφού στους διακόπτες θα ήταν έτσι κι αλλιώς το πρόβλημα. Το θέμα είναι ότι σε όποιον διακόπτη και να είχες ζημιά το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα θα είχες δηλαδή δεν θα λειτουργούσε το παράθυρο οπότε ο έλεγχος σε έναν έναν τους διακόπτες ήταν μονόδρομος.

Edit:Συγνώμη τώρα διάβασα καλύτερα ....Ήταν ο διακόπτης...απενεργοποίησης των παραθύρων(το μόνο εξάρτημα με το οποίο δεν είχα ασχοληθεί...δεν ήξερα καν τι κάνει και νόμιζα ότι δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τα παράθυρα)...απλά έπρεπε να τον πατήσω.. :Embarassed: .....Δηλαδή απλά ήθελε πάτημα?? ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ θα σε βαρέσουμε όλοι μαζί τελικά.

----------

